# nVidia 9600GT vs 9600GSO



## cpthk

Hi:

Which graphic chip is really a better one? In nVidia website, they put 9600GT as a higher level chip compare to 9600GSO. But some website has benchmarks that 9600GSO is slightly faster than 9600GT. So which is actually the one to go if you were me?

Thanks.


----------



## Intel_man

9600GT is better.


----------



## Justin

The GSO is a renamed 8800GS. The 9600GT is slightly less powerful than the 8800GT but is more powerful than the 8800GS/9600GSO.


----------



## oregon

9600GSO/8800GS actually has a better core but less memory. So it is better at low resolutions/no AA.


----------



## cpthk

oregon said:


> 9600GSO/8800GS actually has a better core but less memory. So it is better at low resolutions/no AA.



What is AA stands for? So you would go with 9600GSO if you were me?

Thanks.


----------



## Shadowhunter

cpthk said:


> What is AA stands for? So you would go with 9600GSO if you were me?
> 
> Thanks.



If you are running at a resolution of 1280x1024 or lower then the 9600GSO will do just as good or better than the 9600GT. If you do get a '9600
GSO' get the 8800GS (same exact card with different name) because the 8800GS is only $100 after rebate on newegg vs. $120 for the 9600GSO. 

Oh and AA stands for Anti-Aliasing which is used to remove the appearance of rough edges on objects in games.


----------



## cpthk

So which is should be the one to go with?


----------



## Steelshivan

I would go for a 9600GT.


----------



## oregon

8800GS is the best choice if your monitor has a resolution lower than 1680x1050. Otherwise I think 8800GT is the best choice.


----------

